# Best "metal" bridge pickup for mahogany guitar??



## HumanFuseBen (May 28, 2009)

I saw someone had posted the same question about basswood guitars, and that got me thinking about my next axe. i plan on having Sims build me an RG7 body in mahogany, and using an ibanez or chris woods neck with it.

i had originally planned on using the Duncan JB in the bridge and the 59 or Jazz in the neck, but i'm open to trying other things! the neck pickup i'm not really all that choosy about. as long as a neck pickup sounds warm and smooth without being super bassy or too hot to sound good clean, i don't care. but a great bridge pickup can make a HUGE difference to my ears!

here's some pickups i like in woods that i've tried:

Tone Zone 6 (alder)

Breed 6 (basswood)

D Sonic 7 (basswood)

JB 6 (mahogany)

i guess i like a pickup that has a lot of clarity to it. i like a pickup to be hot enough to handle some heavy duty shit, but not so hot that i can't convincingly play AC/DC or other lighter gain stuff like that. my favorite guitar tones are from guys like Opeth (watershed), Meshuggah (the None EP, specifically), Mastodon (any of it!), Bulb/Periphery, and stuff like that.

the music i play is mostly kinda like Meshuggah/Cynic/Bulb kinda stuff. i tune down to A most of time, and i play a lot of big chords. my thoughts so far have been the JB, the Duncan Custom, Q tuner, and the Bareknuckle Warpig/Nailbomb. any thoughts? thanks guys!

Ben


----------



## Nylis (May 28, 2009)

Bright pickups (emg 81, evo, bkp painkiller) + mahogany = Metal sound.


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

The Bare Knuckle Painkiller is the traditional mahogany option.

EDIT: If you're talking BK, that is .


----------



## sonofabias (May 28, 2009)

The BK ceramic "War Pig" works as well w/ mahogany.


----------



## Rex (May 28, 2009)

The evo or evo 2? it suits fine like an EMG 81?


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 28, 2009)

i'm really loving the way the D sonic sounds in basswood so far! what is it like in mahogany?


----------



## yellowv (May 28, 2009)

Painkiller


----------



## neoclassical (May 28, 2009)

Duncan Custom 5 sounds good in a mahogany body with a maple/rosewood neck.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 29, 2009)

could you all give me some descriptions/comparisons of what those PUPS sound like? or just post soundclips, either one.

anyone using the D Sonic in mahogany?


----------



## jackson man (May 29, 2009)

Personally i think the duncan distortion sounds amazing in mahogany


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 29, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> could you all give me some descriptions/comparisons of what those PUPS sound like? or just post soundclips, either one.
> 
> anyone using the D Sonic in mahogany?



Even the best soundclips in the world are largely useless when it comes to choosing pickups. Different gear combinations can change the sound of a clipin a heartbeat, as can string gauge, mic position, and a whole other shitload of factors. Yoru best bet is to really asess what sound you're looking for, right down to the EQ curve, and post that. If you're set on Bare Knuckles, then drop zimbloth a line and he'll give you his spiel. 

CIAM


----------



## hairychris (May 29, 2009)

sonofabias said:


> The BK ceramic "War Pig" works as well w/ mahogany.



Too hot for AC/DC type stuff... it does clean up OK if you roll it _right_ back but still.


----------

